# ProFTPD or PureFTPD

## FizzyWidget

I will have about 10 or so users, friends and family manily and would like to know which ftpd would be best suited for such a small number of people, I would prefer not to have to make accounts for them on the server - so this is where mysql would be handy.

I have googled the differences between them, the pro's and con's, just wondering what people who think about them?

----------

## toralf

PureFTP runs nearly out of the box, just 1 easy to edit config file.

----------

## FizzyWidget

i like easy  :Smile:  it is easy even if you are using mysql ?

----------

